# Best aspect ratio



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

What is the best aspect ratio cropping to print different sizes of papers?


----------



## chuasam (May 15, 2017)

1:1 aka. Square


----------



## dennybeall (May 15, 2017)

In my opinion the photo determines the aspect ratio that is appropriate for that photo. Cut the paper to fit...........


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2017)

Shooting wider than usual, regardless of aspect ratio.  That way, you can crop to whatever aspect ratio you want/need.


----------



## tirediron (May 15, 2017)

dennybeall said:


> In my opinion the photo determines the aspect ratio that is appropriate for that photo. Cut the paper to fit...........


On purely artistic basis, I agree completely.  If you're shooting for someone else however, I would recommend sticking with standard ratios.  I personally prefer 4:5 for most single and two-person portraits.


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2017)

4:5 and 4:3 are both pretty nice... 3:2 wastes a LOT of either A)image area or 2) paper.

For 8x10 enlargements, a 4:5 crop is perfect! Same with a 16x20 enlargement.


----------



## john.margetts (May 16, 2017)

In Europe, most photo paper is only readily available in A sizes. This is very close to 3:2 and only requires a slither to be cropped off one end so I always crop my photos to fit the A ratio (300:212).

My exception to this is when I am using a medium format camera when I will stick to the negative ratios.

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2017)

tecboy said:


> What is the best aspect ratio cropping to print different sizes of papers?


Do you want to print full bleed (all the way to the edges of the paper) or with some blank paper as a border to facilitate presentation/framing, like with a mat between the print and the glazing?


----------



## Dikkie (May 17, 2017)

tecboy said:


> What is the best aspect ratio cropping to print different sizes of papers?


Are the papers with different sizes in the same aspect ratio?


----------



## tecboy (May 17, 2017)

Dikkie said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > What is the best aspect ratio cropping to print different sizes of papers?
> ...



A lot of papers with different sizes have different aspect ratio as well.


----------



## Dikkie (May 17, 2017)

In that case I would export the image in the highest resolution the camera can output.
Than you can crop whatever aspect ratio you want depending on the size of paper.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 17, 2017)

I try to shoot with the more common aspect ratios in mind; 4:5 and 2:3. IME, people look better in 4:5 usually.

There are 2 other reasons, one practical, one a bit more esoteric.

A standard aspect ratio means that pre-cut mats are usable, rather than custom.
I want people to look past the frame to the image. I believe that aspect ratios very different from what people are used to draw attention to their shape - exactly what I don't want.


----------



## tecboy (May 17, 2017)

Dikkie said:


> In that case I would export the image in the highest resolution the camera can output.
> Than you can crop whatever aspect ratio you want depending on the size of paper.



My concern is if I give a client an image file, let says 8x10, this client probably wants to print 10x12 photo paper.  The client may struggle with cropping the image.


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2017)

Which is why you should be the expert and the one that has made/or makes prints.
The average customer has no clue about aspect ratios, cropping, or the many other considerations related to of having prints made.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 17, 2017)

absolutely.  
Give the client images labelled for size paper. *Dunce_couple_12_4x6.jpg, Dunce_couple_12_8x10.jpg*, etc.

Give them as few opportunities as possible to screw up and blame it on you.


----------



## tecboy (May 17, 2017)

KmH said:


> Which is why you should be the expert and the one that has made/or makes prints.
> The average customer has no clue about aspect ratios, cropping, or the many other considerations related to of having prints made.



Are you suggesting I will make my own prints and send them to clients?


----------



## The_Traveler (May 17, 2017)

Whatever you choose, but I would always give the client clear instructions in writing that:
1) I would rather print these myself to ensure quality
2) To make it as foolproof as possible, if you choose to get them printed at your own printer, I have enclosed images sized, labelled and with the color profile for the typical printer papers. 
You can see how the images look here, and I can't be responsible for the quality of the final product once they leave my hands.

Minimize the chance of getting blamed for someone else's screw-up.


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2017)

tecboy said:


> Are you suggesting I will make my own prints and send them to clients?


No. And yes.
". . . has made/or makes ... "
Has made = you send the image file to a print lab and the print lab makes the print.
But _you_ need to know how the image file needs to be prepared so the print lab has the best chance of making a high quality print.
You cannot expect your customer to have that kind of expertise.


----------



## bratkinson (May 17, 2017)

Being just an amateur, I shoot everything 'wide' as I wear my glasses while shooting.  That then gives me all the latitude I need to crop the images to whatever print-size I wish.  I actually create multiple sub-folders in my 'finished' folder of: as shot, cropped 4x6, cropped 5x7, cropped 8x10.  I also create a 'low-res for emailing' folder as well.  Other than the as-shot folder, not all pictures will be in every folder, primarily because I don't think they are 'worth it'.  

What that does is to give my 'client' (I work for free) a choice of what size they may want to print the photos as.  But it gives ME the choice of what is and is not in each photo.  Obviously, images cropped for 5x7 will usually have more 'objects' in the image than 4x6, be it background 'stuff' or perhaps someone in the background or off to one side making a funny face.  I also print the 'better' images on my own photo quality printer and give them to the 'clients' as well, albeit a non-professional Epson that uses water-based ink. 

I think I'm 'covered' for just about any situation.  If they like what I printed, they'll likely frame one or two and lose the rest.  If they really want to print their own at the cropped sizes or larger, they have all they need to choose from...or, at least tell their 'print shop' people what to print.


----------



## tecboy (May 17, 2017)

KmH said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you suggesting I will make my own prints and send them to clients?
> ...



I've looked into bayphoto.  They have a lot of different paper sizes and canvas materials. I have ordered from them several times, and they sent very professional quality photographs to my house. Ordering for clients is too complicated.  Bayphoto has too many options.


----------



## weepete (May 17, 2017)

Using standard aspect ratios can be quite useful. It can help with a subtle consistant feel to a body of work for example, if you only use a few different aspect ratios. It'll also have the added bonus of printing well. There's also some aspect ratios that work better depending on orientation. I don't usually like a 2x3 in portait orientation as I think it's a bit too long but a 3x4 or a 8x10 works much better in more spaces. At the extreme end 1x3 is normally a terrible choice but I'm quite partial to a 3x1. Though it totally depends on the purpose of the image and where it's going to end up. 

I've been trying recently to get a bit more deliberate so I've been making more of an attempt to compose for the aspect ratio I'm going to use before I've taken the shot though it doesn't always quite work that way when I get the image into lightroom.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 17, 2017)

weepete said:


> There's also some aspect ratios that work better depending on orientation.* I don't usually like a 2x3 in portait orientation as I think it's a bit too long but a 3x4 or a 8x10 works much better in more spaces. *



I totally agree



weepete said:


> At the extreme end 1x3 is normally a terrible choice but I'm quite partial to a 3x1.





The_Traveler said:


> I want people to look past the frame to the image. I believe that aspect ratios very different from what people are used to draw attention to their shape - exactly what I don't want.



Again, I agree, not necessarily with the 3 x 1 size but with the fact that the aspect ratio affects how people experience the image. A pano crop gives a specific impression.  So I usually crop in ways that don't interfere with how people perceive the image ( except when I want to make a point with the crop.)


----------

